# Note regarding your data protection - Data Transmission setting



## dasdriver (Jun 11, 2015)

*Note regarding your data protection - Data Transmission setting ? ? ?*

I bought a new 2020 Jetta S with the 6.5 inch touchscreen. The dealer paired my cellphone to the unit by bluetooth. My car is registered with Car-Net. (My cell phone is android 7, so I can't download the Car-Net app to the phone as VW has the app applicable to Android 8 and above).

I got this visual message on the touchscreen yesterday:










_Note regarding your data protection

Your current data transmission setting is: Share my position.
For an explanation of this setting and how to adjust it, to "Privacy Settings and Administration Services" in the system setup._

Has anyone else ever got this message??

*Which "System Setup" is this msg referring to?? And how exactly, "Step by Step" do I get to it??*

The Settings accessed by the MENU button on the 6.5" display's left side does not list, in the options below it, "Privacy Settings and Administration Services," so I'm at loss to find that...

Any suggestions??


----------



## kenrick118 (Mar 25, 2016)

dasdriver said:


> I bought a new 2020 Jetta S with the 6.5 inch touchscreen. The dealer paired my cellphone to the unit by bluetooth. My car is registered with Car-Net. (My cell phone is android 7, so I can't download the Car-Net app to the phone as VW has the app applicable to Android 8 and above).
> 
> I got this visual message on the touchscreen yesterday:
> 
> ...


Try the "Car-net privacy settings"
Ok

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dasdriver (Jun 11, 2015)

kenrick118 said:


> Try the "Car-net privacy settings"
> Ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Can you please tell me how to navigate to the Car-net privacy settings?? I logged on to my car-net acct on the web, and I could not find that. What page/sub-heading is that under??


----------



## dasdriver (Jun 11, 2015)

I've upgraded to a phone with Android 10, so I'm able to download the car-net app.

But that aside... I'm still getting that message that I posted a picture of on the first message of this thread.

Still hoping someone can give me step-by-step instructions on exactly how to adjust this, so I don't keep getting that message.


----------



## dasdriver (Jun 11, 2015)

I have discovered something looking through each thing in the Infotainment screen displays. This might or might not be the solution. Time will tell... 
1. Go To "App Connect"
2. From there select the Settings Wheel
3. Uncheck "Mobile Device Data Transmission"


----------



## prslou (Aug 16, 2018)

Apologies for bringing up an old thread, but I'm just wondering if you ever figured out a way to get rid of the message? A friend of mine is having the same problem and we have spent a lot of time in the settings and VCDS, but no luck yet. VW and dealer have been no help at all.

@dasdriver I was going to send you a PM but apparently I don't have the privileges to do that for some reason.


----------

